# What do you do with cotton yarn?



## Lori1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a large garbage bag full of various colours of cotton yarn, that I never purchased. People often give their unwanted yarn and cotton seems to be a favorite for unwanted yarns. I don't want to throw it out, but, I can't really think of what to use it on except for dishcloths, which no one seems to want anymore, and I knit mostly for charities.

Any idea's what I could make with this yarn, that could be used for a charity project?


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Lori1551 said:


> I have a large garbage bag full of various colours of cotton yarn, that I never purchased. People often give their unwanted yarn and cotton seems to be a favorite for unwanted yarns. I don't want to throw it out, but, I can't really think of what to use it on except for dishcloths, which no one seems to want anymore, and I knit mostly for charities.
> 
> Any idea's what I could make with this yarn, that could be used for a charity project?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lori: Try using it for:

Hotpads
Potholders
Place mats (polyons are fun and also for rugs)
Rugs
Coasters
Cozies
Coin socks
Beanies/skull caps
Fingerless gloves
Wristlets
Scrunchies
Doily-like pads for potted plants

Good luck, sweetie and Happy New Year to you and yours!

Donna Rae


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think Donna Rae pretty well covered it, you might even be able to find a few patterns for tops or something.


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd add pet toys to that list, too.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

I use cotton yarn to knit lace sweaters. I love lace and I love sweaters, but I dislike wool or acrylic yarns. Cotton yarn and fabric is about the only thing I can stand against my skin. I made a lace dress for my daughter out of cotton yarn when she was 6 or 7. Took a while!  She loved that dress because it was soft on her skin, so that makes me think baby clothes would be a good focus too. There are all kinds of cute, short-sleeved sweaters for spring. Look on the yarn labels and see if they have a website. You might be able to go to it and see if they have free patterns for their yarn. I bet they do!

You could also use it to make those little sweater Christmas ornaments. Sounds like you have a hodge-podge of colors, so the ones that others have been posting that are multi-colored might work well for you. 

Jewelry where you knit or crochet a necklace with some beads added in would work too because cotton yarn is thin.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Crocheted blankies are wonderful for toddlers, so cozy for nap time and very easy care. The moms I've given them to love them. Cotton makes nice lapghans for nursing homes, and cozy shawls, too. Here is a pattern for a double-thick potholder that is absolutely fun to make and great to use:
http://www.mielkesfarm.com/diagonal_hotpad.htm
I think you are lucky to have that bag of cotton yarn!


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

This link just came into my email box: http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Jewelry/Binglebangles/ml/1

How's that for timing?


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Donna Rae is a knitting genius! hahahahahah
I think she said it all!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I use to do a lot of knitting for charity and used cotton for baby sweaters, hats and booties, even a baby blanket.

I also made outfits for gifts with cotton, it is so soft.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

There are different kinds of cotton. Sugarn'Cream is used for dishcloths, potholders,etc. If you are knitting clothing use a better brand of cotton or a cotton blend.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Burp cloths and bibs also come to mind.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

If you have enough could you make some cotton cardigans for Summer? rujam


----------



## themightywah (May 30, 2011)

I've used up lots of cotton on not only dishcloths and washcloths but also knitted fruit I bought knitted fruit (20 to make) by Susie Johns from Amazon and have made big bowls full and they look really nice, just a thought if you fancy something a little different xxx


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

It makes lovely spring sweaters, lacy or otherwise. I have
several cable ones in pastel colours which are useful when the
weather is warming up.


----------



## Penev (Apr 17, 2011)

I recently discovered cotton yarn. As others have said it is lovely and soft on the skin esp for babies. I have made lots baby sunhats, some bags, a scarf and some cardis for my little grand daughter. I knitted this ballerina tunic in cotton from a new book of toddler patterns, though is more like a dress on my wee one than a tunic! The ruffles are supposed to be around the hips. But does look very cute on her and one day when she grows it will be a tunic!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Donna Rae is right.....she listed most everything....LOVE that pink little dress...how cute!!!!!! What size????? have lots of cotton left over from knitting the dishcloths and would love to make something using all the left over colors, and then thought to myself....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOo it could end up like that Joanne Fabric front page...so rethinking it at the Moment.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a gorgeous little dress. well done rujam


----------



## Penev (Apr 17, 2011)

Just make little projects with your leftover cottons, they need not look like the poncho in question! Sunhats make lovely gifts for babies and toddlers and much appreciated by their mothers. The cotton is cool and the hats seem to stay on their heads on a windy day.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

You could use it to make bags as well. This is a shopping bag that I made. There are lots of patterns on the Internet for bags of many types. They sell well at bazaars.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm with KnittingLinda. That's what I buy cotton yarn for, market bags. And the checkers are always so amazed at how much fits into each bag.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Chemotherapy caps.


----------



## Penev (Apr 17, 2011)

I do like that bag. I have seen a lot of patterns online but this is one of the nicest I have seen. Well done! I have made plastic bag dispensers and a little shoulder bag for a drink bottle but I am going to try a shopping bag if I can find a nice pattern like yours.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I use cotton yarn to make spa cloths, and super absorbent hair towels...I've developed my own pattern for them.

While dish cloths, wash cloths and other mundane items might seem boring, if you match the yarn color with other items you can make a nice gift pack. I'll make a couple spa cloths, a hair towel and then find a facial scrub or shampoo/hair conditioner that matches the color of the towels..voila..instant "spa package".


----------



## MAGGIE01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hot water bottle covers for the elderly


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

I crcheted 2 dresses and now I am knitting a sweater doubling the yarn


----------



## quiltingfun (Dec 6, 2011)

This is wonderful way to do New Year revaluation with all the yarns to the Senior Citizen Group whom does knitting and crocheting as they will appreicate and able to use their talent to give out to the Senior Citizen whom stuggle with finance and/or sell these items to the community for fund-raising for the group....
I join the Senior Citizen Knitting and Crocheting group which is lots of fun being with various talent skills of the ladies as well supporting the Senior Citizen whom struggling...
Best of luck and New Year.... Ya doing the right thing by sharing and bless ya heart.... Hugs


----------



## quiltingfun (Dec 6, 2011)

This is wonderful way to do New Year revaluation with all the yarns to the Senior Citizen Group whom does knitting and crocheting as they will appreicate and able to use their talent to give out to the Senior Citizen whom stuggle with finance and/or sell these items to the community for fund-raising for the group....
I join the Senior Citizen Knitting and Crocheting group which is lots of fun being with various talent skills of the ladies as well supporting the Senior Citizen whom struggling...
Best of luck and New Year.... Ya doing the right thing by sharing and bless ya heart.... Hugs


----------



## quiltingfun (Dec 6, 2011)

This is wonderful way to do New Year revaluation with all the yarns to the Senior Citizen Group whom does knitting and crocheting as they will appreicate and able to use their talent to give out to the Senior Citizen whom stuggle with finance and/or sell these items to the community for fund-raising for the group....
I join the Senior Citizen Knitting and Crocheting group which is lots of fun being with various talent skills of the ladies as well supporting the Senior Citizen whom struggling...
Best of luck and New Year.... Ya doing the right thing by sharing and bless ya heart.... Hugs


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

What a wonderful idea!!! I am going to the Sr. group in the town where I work *after I get out of work* for a luncheon with the Sr/s and then teaching them all how to knit the potatoe chip scarf and drop stitch ladder scarf in January. So looking forward to that...bringing my extra needles in case they don't have the correct size and also the stashes of left over yarns from my many other projects....Looking forward to it.


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

Penev said:


> I recently discovered cotton yarn. As others have said it is lovely and soft on the skin esp for babies. I have made lots baby sunhats, some bags, a scarf and some cardis for my little grand daughter. I knitted this ballerina tunic in cotton from a new book of toddler patterns, though is more like a dress on my wee one than a tunic! The ruffles are supposed to be around the hips. But does look very cute on her and one day when she grows it will be a tunic!


That is so sweet!!


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Penev said:


> I do like that bag. I have seen a lot of patterns online but this is one of the nicest I have seen. Well done! I have made plastic bag dispensers and a little shoulder bag for a drink bottle but I am going to try a shopping bag if I can find a nice pattern like yours.


It's called the Grrlfriend bag. You can find it on Ravelry, or probably just by googling the name.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

A free full bag = heaven! I like making dishcloths and they are best with cotton.

How about joining a KAL(knit-a-long); Yahoo groups has a dishcloth KAL twice a month with a new one starting tomorrow. Its a free group. I really like getting the mystery pattern a few rows at a time each day.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks, Peney.....Love this group of ladies......have even had a few stop in while I am at work ( police station) and have asked me to get them started on one of those ruffled scarfs made with Paton's Pirouette. I was going to post a picture of the scarfs I have made, but forgot where I put them on this computer


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lion brand free pattern Weekend Retreat Cardi. It is a short-sleeved, short length cardigan. I love mine and have been asked by many for the pattern.


----------



## Super Dom (Sep 28, 2011)

For some reason my new computer will not allow me to post pictures to this site.....but, if I could, I would love for you to see the darling face cloths I made for Christmas (44 to be exact). They were initialed in all different colors. I then put them on matt board along with a decorative tube of bath gel from Pier One (tied them together with netted ribbon and, walla, a darling gift and everybody loved the presentation. The yarn was "I love this cotton" from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## susan g (Jun 13, 2011)

A baby's patchwork rug knitted in squares would be nice too. Your are getting a lot of ideas from experts at the forum! i knitted a square with my neices's initial on it for Xmas.. that was fun.


----------



## lucy b (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh my, sounds to me like a gold mine! I am allergic to wool and to some acrylics, cotton sweaters are the only kind I can wear. You can make some sweet baby caps and sweaters, if you have enough even adult sweaters. I'll be interested in seeing what you decide to do with it.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't know if you could make these for charity, but maybe you could: I have crocheted a number of lacy soap holders for the bath using cotton yarn, always well received... I include a bar of special though not expensive soap with the gift... people love them. Good luck!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Baby burp rags?
I made some for my GS came out awesome
I also use cotton for baby blankets ....really....they end up being the favorites....the more they are washed the softer they get!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Baby burp rags?
I made some for my GS came out awesome
I also use cotton for baby blankets ....really....they end up being the favorites....the more they are washed the softer they get!
Ha ha that's what happens when not paying attention :0


----------



## Super Dom (Sep 28, 2011)

After I browse and find the jpg file, I then click "add attachment" and my file then disappears and I am left with a blinking cursor. ?????


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

baglady1104 said:


> Crocheted blankies are wonderful for toddlers, so cozy for nap time and very easy care. The moms I've given them to love them. Cotton makes nice lapghans for nursing homes, and cozy shawls, too. Here is a pattern for a double-thick potholder that is absolutely fun to make and great to use:
> http://www.mielkesfarm.com/diagonal_hotpad.htm
> I think you are lucky to have that bag of cotton yarn!


I've made several of those hot pads recently and they're fun and quick. You can also make them as large as you'd like by increasing the number of base chains.

I've also just made a bunch of dish cloths and I plan to make some towels for the kitchen as well.

Lots you can do with cotton!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I once crocheted myself a summer-weight, short-sleeved pullover with cotton yarn. It was peaches 'n cream yarn if I recall. Loved it!! And it was cool to wear during those hot, humid summers in Missouri. Wonder what became of it in all those relocations we've made since then?


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

My most complicated sweater I ever made was in cotton....amazing lacy sleevers. It is great in the summer - wear it in the evening after a day on the beach with sunburn. You're cold but you don't want anything heavy on your skin.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is adorable!


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

The tunic is so cute! Almost all the cotton yarn I see is stiff, like the SugarnCream.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

you can also use it for burb cloths and bibs for babys. Chemo caps for the summer.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I love cotton sweaters to wear all summer long. When I have oddballs of leftovers I will hand dye the whites then throw all the balls of varying colors & textures into a bag and start with two strands knitted together and just keep going.
I have 4 of these sweaters that I have been wearing to work lately since I work in a warm auto plant and get so many compliments every time. Some have even asked if I can sell them my next oddball sweater. 
I don't worry about matching anything and just go for it - even the buttons are mismatched. 
I could take photos someday - after all, 30 cameras live here with me. ;-)


----------



## jfrancorn (Jun 11, 2011)

Could you post the book or the pattern?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Spa cloths are a good choice also and make nice gifts with a bar of natural soap.
Donna Rae has a lovely list!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think Donna Rae pretty well covered it, you might even be able to find a few patterns for tops or something.


Yes, I did a real cute fan and feather skull cap for my granddaughter in cotton, and I've seen some beautiful light summer tops in cotton. Take a browse and I'm sure you'll soon be saying 'I'm out of cotton already?'


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Ditto for me on everything everyone suggested! Lately all I've been knitting/crocheting is face/washcloths for my family (they are anxiously awaiting them). Some of my grand children are allergic to some fibers - not cotton. Looks like you can do a lot with COTTON.

Now, all you have to do is decide what to make with it. Have fun!!


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

How about using the stepped afghan pattern and doing premie blankets in a size to suit the hospital premie beds...hospitals will only use cotton blankets because of possible allergies...and some brightly coloured blankets would cheer up the mums I am sure

That particular pattern uses up lengths of only a few metres per row so is great for scraps


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

I am working with some bamboo cotton to make a tank top and I love it. I would also do baby blankets with cotton as many have suggested and there are those small toys called amigurumi - http://www.squidoo.com/crocheteddolls which can be fun to do with leftover yarn. I prefer a soft cotton to almost anything else for baby blankets - and what about chemo hats (sorry if someone already said that) My mother-in-law and I are going to start doing chemo hats together.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi: anything you knit can be made with cotton yarn. i love to make childrens summer sweaters, such as hoodies. they wear well and you can always wear them from spring to fall.


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

I love giving a few wash cloths of "I love this cotton" and a special bar of soap as a hostess gift when you go to a party or dinner.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

What DON'T you do with cotton? It is my absolute favorite fiber to knit or crochet...I have made ponchos, swimsuits, hoodies, cardigans, onesies (for babies), lingerie, hats scarves, mittens, towels, bibs, etc. etc. If you want to get rid of it, I will take it!


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

This is just delightful. Nice job.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Penev, could you share your pattern for the sun hats? I have a couple of babies to do something for coming up. I know one is going to be a girl, so that would be great! I will do blankets, but as she is due in March, sun hats for summer would be great also. Done in blue or green, it might be ok for a boy also.

There have been great suggestions given. How about a small drawstring bag to carry your small take along projects in?

Tami


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

I am doing two projects right now, both in cotton. 

One is a market bag, and is actually the third one I've knitted. Each time I change the pattern a bit to accommodate a different feature that I would prefer. 

The other project is a baby blanket for my granddaughter who is due to be born in April. Very soft, but yet crisp looking. 

Happy knitting!


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 15, 2011)

If you only have a small amount, try a hair band. Cotton doesn't slip like acrylic.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF MY YARN FRIENDS. Pat S.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Penev, awesome little dress! 
Were place mats on Donna Rae's list? Also, using several strands and a huge crochet hook to make some small area rugs might be nice too.


----------



## Lori1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow,,, absolutely wow,,, I started this thread yesterday, came back to it this morning and 5 pages to read!! Since there are so many wonderful suggestions, I just want to thank you all, I would never have thought to use cotton in so many ways.
Love the pictures too... 
There are far too many people for me to reply individually, but, I have to comment on the little hats. I would love that pattern or a link to it?? 

Thank you all so much... I'm new on this forum and I'm really liking it a lot!! Great people out there!!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm on the Yahoo Group, Knitting4Children. We are making cotton burp cloths for children's hospitals. I knit a lot for charity, and there are a few places that like to receive knitted dishcloths. I have some links to patterns that are good for using small pieces of stash yarn. If you want more info, write to me on here or Ravelry. I'm Martycare on Ravelry.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I guess you all have covered it all. Cotton is versital.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

Penev said:


> Just make little projects with your leftover cottons, they need not look like the poncho in question! Sunhats make lovely gifts for babies and toddlers and much appreciated by their mothers. The cotton is cool and the hats seem to stay on their heads on a windy day.


These are adorable! Great job on them all! I would love the pattern link, if it's one you can share. :wink:


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Penev said:


> I recently discovered cotton yarn. As others have said it is lovely and soft on the skin esp for babies. I have made lots baby sunhats, some bags, a scarf and some cardis for my little grand daughter. I knitted this ballerina tunic in cotton from a new book of toddler patterns, though is more like a dress on my wee one than a tunic! The ruffles are supposed to be around the hips. But does look very cute on her and one day when she grows it will be a tunic!


Where did find this adorable pattern? My twin granddaughters would so cute in this.


----------



## bakercdi (Dec 31, 2011)

My family really LOVES the cotton shopping bags I make. They turn out really colorful, and nobody wants all those plastic grocery bags we have to cart off to the recycling bins. There are loads of free patterns. My favorite is on the Lion Brand website.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Baby sweaters and blankets. Super soft.
Also baby bibs burp pads.
I use it for socks, thick and thin.
Table runners.

Carry tote bags for shopping 

Hats scarfs etc.
Or donate the bag to a senior group and they can knit away.
I love cotton yarns
Linda


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i am making myself a summer sleeveless top and i have made a baby's hoodie out of handicaraft yarn


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Baby bibs, baby headbands, market bags, swiffer covers, the list is endless and open to your imagination.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Penev said:


> I recently discovered cotton yarn. As others have said it is lovely and soft on the skin esp for babies. I have made lots baby sunhats, some bags, a scarf and some cardis for my little grand daughter. I knitted this ballerina tunic in cotton from a new book of toddler patterns, though is more like a dress on my wee one than a tunic! The ruffles are supposed to be around the hips. But does look very cute on her and one day when she grows it will be a tunic!


Penev, this is just beautiful! What exquisite work you've done!

I'm currently doing a mindless knitting project out of cotton. I'm making a guest towel out of odds and ends of cotton yarn.

I knit critter blankets for animals in animal shelters and animal rescues out of three strands of yarn at once. I then use a US 11 or 13 needle to do this. Very often, one or two of the strands is/are cotton yarn.

I've knitted cotton rugs for the bathroom, and they hold up very well.

Enjoy all your cotton yarn!

Hazel

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

KnittingLinda said:


> You could use it to make bags as well. This is a shopping bag that I made. There are lots of patterns on the Internet for bags of many types. They sell well at bazaars.


What a lovely bag! Can you direct us to the pattern for it?

Thanks!

Hazel


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I am in the same situation only it is sock yarn and I don't know anything to do with it but socks. I was given 22 skeins of it and no two are the same color. A couple are wool but the rest are mixtures. I was delighted to get it but would welcome some suggestions.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a dedicated (but not very good) Scrabble player. DH and I get together with friends to play Scrabble every Friday night at a local coffee house. The bag that holds the Scrabble tiles isn't great; the tiles always fall out. So, I knitted a little bag to hold them and a tie to hold the bag shut. I used odds and ends of cotton yarn for this. It always gets compliments from other Scrabble players.

Hazel


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I found a knitted chemo cap on ravelry using fingering/sock yarn. It's a pretty lacy pattern but not real obvious. And it's easy to do. The picture is pink, sorry I can't remember the name of it, just do a search for hats & fingering yarn, you'll find it. Most sock yarn is soft enough for chemo hats. Or baby hats or sweaters.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Make some shopping bags - they are great to have handy in your purse....we have to pay anywhere from $j.03 to $.25 a bag. When I run out of them (like Christmas) it really burns me when they charge you and then it rips in the parking lot!!!! I started by lining the cheap plastic ones in the store....in snow, cold and slush they tend to rip so at least you can save some of the things if you have a mesh bag inside!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

beejay said:


> I am in the same situation only it is sock yarn and I don't know anything to do with it but socks. I was given 22 skeins of it and no two are the same color. A couple are wool but the rest are mixtures. I was delighted to get it but would welcome some suggestions.


I'm making my Ashton Shawl out of sock yarn. Also you can make fingerless mittens.


----------



## kathy92849 (Sep 15, 2011)

I use it to make scarves, hats etc, just as I would any other yarn. Knits up very nicely. oR ADD IT TO SOMETHING FOR EXTRA WARMTH OR AN UNDERLYING COLOR.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I knitted a lace scarf out of peaches and cream dish cloth cotton. It really dresses up a plain white linen pants suit!

Virginia


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> KnittingLinda said:
> 
> 
> > You could use it to make bags as well. This is a shopping bag that I made. There are lots of patterns on the Internet for bags of many types. They sell well at bazaars.
> ...


It is called the Grrlfriend Market bag and it is at http://ladynthread.blogspot.com/2009/01/grrlfriend-market-bag.html

You can also find it on Ravelry.


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

I love cotton yarn for dishtowels. Seed Stitch really works up nicely, especially if you are using an ombre or twist color.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> beejay said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the same situation only it is sock yarn and I don't know anything to do with it but socks. I was given 22 skeins of it and no two are the same color. A couple are wool but the rest are mixtures. I was delighted to get it but would welcome some suggestions.
> ...


There's a book called "Sock Yarn One-Skein Wonders" that would solve your problem!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

KnittingLinda said:


> Hazel Blumberg said:
> 
> 
> > KnittingLinda said:
> ...


----------



## natknits (Dec 10, 2011)

I like to use it on the ribbed portion of hats that touch the face, then switch out to wool on the crown.


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a couple of shopping bags I made from cotton yarn. They stretch really well and hold a lot. Though I have to tell the cashiers at WalMart that they are mine. They keep looking for a price tag.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it kitchen cotton or something like cotton ease or cotton tots? If it's the thinner cotton, you could make some beautiful tops with it for yourself or babies. How about a shawl or scarves?



Lori1551 said:


> I have a large garbage bag full of various colours of cotton yarn, that I never purchased. People often give their unwanted yarn and cotton seems to be a favorite for unwanted yarns. I don't want to throw it out, but, I can't really think of what to use it on except for dishcloths, which no one seems to want anymore, and I knit mostly for charities.
> 
> Any idea's what I could make with this yarn, that could be used for a charity project?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You can also go to their website:

http://www.sugarandcream.com

They have four pages of things you can knit or crochet. Not to mention what Donna Rae said.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

That dress is sooooooo sweet!

I use cotton yarn to make summer placemats; I like the soft colors in the yarn


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

You can also arrange all the colors in group and knit them into a scarf! Knit every 2 rows and change yarn, it'll be a nice one. I wish I've got diff type of left over yarns to do myself a colourful scarf!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions on using the sock yarn. I called the library and they have two copies of the sock yarn book. B oth are out but they put one on reserve for me.I think I had a mental block thinking you could only use sock yarn for socks.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Someone crocheted me this potholder out of acrylic yarn and I love it. Never really thought of making it from cotton but will sure do that now. It made a great potholder from the non cotton yarn. Thanks for that web site


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Knitted blankets for cat and dog shelters -knit long random-coloured strips then sew them together.Cotton is easily laundered .

.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Tote bags/market bags/purses are great made of cotton- they don't stretch as much as other fibres...


----------



## Marie Decess (Nov 21, 2011)

Lori1551 said:


> I have a large garbage bag full of various colours of cotton yarn, that I never purchased. People often give their unwanted yarn and cotton seems to be a favorite for unwanted yarns. I don't want to throw it out, but, I can't really think of what to use it on except for dishcloths, which no one seems to want anymore, and I knit mostly for charities.
> 
> Any idea's what I could make with this yarn, that could be used for a charity project?


Some of the dishcloth patterns are lovely so I suggest making them, package with some beautiful soaps and tag them as a Spa luxury item. Give a gift to a shut-in, party hostes gift, etc.


----------



## pateverett (Apr 9, 2011)

I make a little "bunny rabbitt" toy for infants. they love it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> Someone crocheted me this potholder out of acrylic yarn and I love it. Never really thought of making it from cotton but will sure do that now. It made a great potholder from the non cotton yarn. Thanks for that web site


You are better off making it out of cotton. A potholder made out of cotton won't burn. Since cottton is a natural fiber.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Lori1551 said:


> I have a large garbage bag full of various colours of cotton yarn, that I never purchased. People often give their unwanted yarn and cotton seems to be a favorite for unwanted yarns. I don't want to throw it out, but, I can't really think of what to use it on except for dishcloths, which no one seems to want anymore, and I knit mostly for charities.
> 
> Any idea's what I could make with this yarn, that could be used for a charity project?


I made several baby to toddler size sweaters in cotton for our annual sale and they all sold. Of course I am in 
florida so that is part of the answer, the other part is that the cotton is soft and comfortable for little ones who just need something. Also these sweaters are good for layering when there is a chill in the air.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is an adorable little outfit.


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

Links for charities that accept chemo caps for cancer patients state that cotton is a good fiber for summer, as it is cool and absorbs moisture (sweat). I usually knit it in a smaller needle size than recommened as it tens to stretch for me (I am a loose knitter).


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Are we talking about yarn such as sugar and cream? If so I am wondering about washing. I know that cotton shrinks. Maybe you are talking about a different kind of cotton yarn?


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I had the same problem. The cotton yarn I got wasn't soft enough for baby items. I found a great pattern for a market tote on Lion Brand yarn, and a really cute slipper pattern on Knitting pattern Central.They were called "Mother's Day Cotton Slippers". I added paint to the bottom for traction, and a cheap foam insert from Walmart. I gave them for Christmas gifts, and everybody loved them.


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

SandyC said:


> Are we talking about yarn such as sugar and cream? If so I am wondering about washing. I know that cotton shrinks. Maybe you are talking about a different kind of cotton yarn?


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

grandmann said:


> dotcarp2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone crocheted me this potholder out of acrylic yarn and I love it. Never really thought of making it from cotton but will sure do that now. It made a great potholder from the non cotton yarn. Thanks for that web site
> ...


I actually wondered if the acrylic yarn was more flammable! I would think that even if it was not, it might actually melt and burn you that way.

I've also wondered if a cotton potholder actually would protect your hands as well as the thick quilted ones from the store? I keep getting a mental picture of my fingertip going through the stitches both with the washcloths and the potholders people have been mentioning. I've never used knitted ones before, but in my mind it doesn't seem like they would be very sturdy. Maybe some of you ladies have some experience with using them and can share how they've actually worked in practical applications?


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Cotton shrinks the first time, I always allow for this when knitting something. just add a few rows or what not, I just knit and washed a diagonal baby blanket in cotton, I knit it in US 9 instead of US 8 and after the wash and dry process it was perfect not loose or to big just right!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lori1551 said:


> I have a large garbage bag full of various colours of cotton yarn, that I never purchased. People often give their unwanted yarn and cotton seems to be a favorite for unwanted yarns. I don't want to throw it out, but, I can't really think of what to use it on except for dishcloths, which no one seems to want anymore, and I knit mostly for charities.
> 
> Any idea's what I could make with this yarn, that could be used for a charity project?


I made a cotton sweater that I love, but I live in Texas where a cotton sweater will get more use than a wool one.

You might also consider lap blankets, afghans, and maybe even doll clothes and doll blankets.


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

SandyC said:


> Are we talking about yarn such as sugar and cream? If so I am wondering about washing. I know that cotton shrinks. Maybe you are talking about a different kind of cotton yarn?


Yes, that is what they are referring to. Since "they" ("Halos of Hope" is one)
accept several sizes, I let them worry about who gets what size. Which is what 
some sites state. Also, since I am a loose knitter, I have more of a problem with them being too BIG! I use my own head to measure, as I have HUGE head!
:? :? :?


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Kelly2011 said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > dotcarp2000 said:
> ...


I think the knitted fabric would have to be knitted very tightly to work as a potholder. However, I don't know why looser patterns wouldn't work really well as hot pads to put under hot serving dishes. Tell me if you don't think this should work, because I'm getting ready to make some!

Happy knitting in the New Year!
Virginia


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

i have used cotton for potholders by simply doubling the fabric. they are amazing!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

You could also consider donating some to a senior center....people with Alzheimers love to knit...go through the motions repeatedly....it would help someone...
julie


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

right this minute i am doing baby booties and hats for my new grand daughter due in May in San Diego. i will make all her things out of cottom yarns..because of the weathere there...from booties to hats to blankets.. to dresses...


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

Good morning Lori, I make dishcloths. I am a dishcloth making factory. Whenever the school or a school group is having a sales fundraiser and they ask for donations the dishcloths are ready for them. I just make the basic granny favourite dishcloth and it is always appreciated by everyone. Happy New Year Lori.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Make every one a plastic bag holder!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't imagine no one wants dish rags any more in your area. I have been knitting and selling the dishrags for over 15 years now and I just can't keep enough on hand.
During the Holidays they go like hotcakes. The rest of the year every once in a while someone calls and needs some for a gift or just their own use.
I wish I was near you, I would take your whole cotton supply, course I would trade some of my other yarn for it. LOL
I'll bet tho. if you take some of the suggestions given here you will love the cotton too. >^.^<


----------



## bunnytoo (Dec 13, 2011)

you can make swifter cloths with cotton yarn. I find them great, take them of and through in washer.


----------



## MaryAnn1933 (Dec 31, 2011)

Cotton yarn is excellent for baby blankets, throws, afghans for youth, teens, and grown-ups. 
I have made many smaller baby afghans and bigger afghans for my 2 grandsons. The darker colors will fade with time but the lighter colors work great.


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a cotton sweater once and loved it. It wasn't hot or prickly like some of the wools and acrylics can be. I've been considering using cotton for a sweater one day. If by chance I don't like it I can always unravel it and make dish cloths.


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

beejay said:


> I am in the same situation only it is sock yarn and I don't know anything to do with it but socks. I was given 22 skeins of it and no two are the same color. A couple are wool but the rest are mixtures. I was delighted to get it but would welcome some suggestions.


sock yarn makes ADORABLE Christmas ornaments in minis..I made little trees, mini socks, mini hats, and mini mittens and sweaters for my tree this year. There's a book called One Skein Sock Wonders, or something like that for projects to make from sock yarn. Also, mitered squares joined from sock yarn to make a table runner. That's all I can think of for the moment! Everybody will help think of more!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

I (think I) came up with one that Donna Rae didn't mention!! 
Remember those "kitchen towel hang-ups"?? You cut a cute kitchen towel in half, width wise, and knit a triangular piece with a long strap at the top that folds over and buttons on itself. The strap is hung from a drawer or cupboard hanger.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I received a Kindle Touch for Christmas, so just last night, I finished knitting a cotton cover for it. Just free knitted it, no pattern. I used cotton so there wouldn't be any static to worry about as there might be with acrylic or other yarns.


----------



## hello from maryland (Dec 26, 2011)

You can make shoulder bags out of cotton yarn. I'm currently making a red one for my sister, and I'm just using the garter stitch. Good luck.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

The only thing I could think of that Donna Rae left out was tote bags and purses.


----------



## Lori1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

You girls are simply amazing.... I would never have thought of some of the projects you are doing with cotton... and here I have been avoiding it for awhile. I thought I'd add a picture of all the cotton yarn I have that has been haunting me. As you can see, I have several balls of some colours, and lots of 1 - 2 ball colours. There is mostly dishcloth type cotton here, but, there are lots of the shiny silky type too. 

Now I can get at this pile with a smile on my face )


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

puffs for the shower,they are great instead of the nylon ones.


----------



## mary phelps (May 7, 2011)

I would like the links that matthew 25:40 said she has and would share for using up small stashes of cotton yarn.
Thanks,
Happy New Year
Mary phelps


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

oh my word !!!! When you said you have cotton, I never dreamed that you had so much.. What a stash. Good luck with all the projects you can make from that cotton./


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

There is a pattern on my list to try called "Cascade Ultra Pima Miami Beach Shawl, designed by Vera Sanon. I may have found the pattern on the Cascade Yarns site. I'm not sure, sorry. It is a very pretty, just covers the shoulders shawl-ette.


----------



## Lori1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

I wasn't kidding was I? I just kept putting the stuff in bags and avoiding that pile... now it is driving me crazy! I have to do something with it. 

I'm getting a lot of PM asking me to sell or give to people.
I'm not trying to be selfish, but, postage is outrageous here in Canada and it wouldn't be worthwhile for anyone. Sorry.


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

I made a beautiful crocheted blanket for a grand daughter and it has just gotten softer and more appealing as the years have gone by. (She is now five.) It is her "sleep with" blanket that is snuggled and hugged as if it were a stuffed animal....and it is enjoyed year round when other yarns may not always be so comfortable. I'm thinking of making a big one for me to sleep under as the weight is comforting to arthritic joints yet cool in the summer and just warm enough in the winter. Cotton yarn is drying to the hands to work with...but that can be remedied by hand cream (and gloves if you are concerned with leaving a residue on the worked project). I think you will be happy with any project that you make with it.


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

Lori1551 said:


> I have a large garbage bag full of various colours of cotton yarn, that I never purchased. People often give their unwanted yarn and cotton seems to be a favorite for unwanted yarns. I don't want to throw it out, but, I can't really think of what to use it on except for dishcloths, which no one seems to want anymore, and I knit mostly for charities.
> 
> Any idea's what I could make with this yarn, that could be used for a charity project?


http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10335.html?noImages=
http://www.iliveonafarm.com/1bag.html

Cute market totebags!


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't throw the yarn out as I'm sure others will come up w/more ideas!!! My problem is that I probably have that much, just moved and haven't gotten all my yarn together and I'm dreading the thought. Probably have more than anybody around!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Lori1551 said:


> I have a large garbage bag full of various colours of cotton yarn, that I never purchased. People often give their unwanted yarn and cotton seems to be a favorite for unwanted yarns. I don't want to throw it out, but, I can't really think of what to use it on except for dishcloths, which no one seems to want anymore, and I knit mostly for charities.
> 
> Any idea's what I could make with this yarn, that could be used for a charity project?


I make dish cloths all the time to use, sell, gift, etc. and everyone seems to like them as much as I do. Wrap a perfumed soap in one and tie it with a ribbon for a quick, cute and inexpensive gift. I have been told they work just as well as a washcloth because they are soft enough and yet work great for exfoliating. And they dry so fast you don't have to worry about them smelling bad.


----------



## gxkepner (Nov 8, 2011)

I made a beautiful baby blanket out of 100 per cent cotton, mostly stockinette stitch but the edge was a lace pattern. I love the feel of cotton on my skin....


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, Lori, Lots of the members here like to make dish cloths and dish towels of cotton yarn. Perhaps you could post it for sale in the classified section, with photos. I might like to buy some of it, too. 


Lori1551 said:


> I have a large garbage bag full of various colours of cotton yarn, that I never purchased. People often give their unwanted yarn and cotton seems to be a favorite for unwanted yarns. I don't want to throw it out, but, I can't really think of what to use it on except for dishcloths, which no one seems to want anymore, and I knit mostly for charities.
> 
> Any idea's what I could make with this yarn, that could be used for a charity project?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm working on a small bathrobe out of cotton for the grandson who is going to be born this spring. I'd made his older sister one, she loved it.


----------



## modinegunch (Jul 9, 2011)

Knit a bathmat, several strands together on large needles. Sew "rope" into oval or circular or square or rectangular shape.


----------



## bunnytoo (Dec 13, 2011)

I just bagged up a pile of yarn for a charity, got to get rid of stuff, now going through the patterns. :-


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Bibs. You never have enough when you need them!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I just love your name Lori-hahahaha, a friend of mine crochets baby afghans with cotton yarn with the biggest hook you have(like a N, or whatever),you can make a multi-colored one. That is if you crochet, or you can knit one too, FYI.
Lori


----------



## Blue52 (Dec 13, 2011)

That is adorable--can you cite the pattern source? I have a little niece who would look too cute in that!


----------



## nogysbaby (May 29, 2011)

I use it for dish cloths, wash rags,


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Penev said:


> I knitted this ballerina tunic in cotton from a new book of toddler patterns, though is more like a dress on my wee one than a tunic!


ADORABLE!!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Cotton is great for baby hats, some sweaters, and don't forget it is perfect for tote bags and market bags. A pleasure to work with, IMO.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

How about cotton shell blouses or tank tops for yourself (sleeveless) or baby blankets with attached hoods? Or, perhaps, using two or three strands held together, make a few throw rugs for the bathroom and kitchen area, or even nice placemats, or tablecloth for your kitchen or dining table.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> I'd add pet toys to that list, too.


and they could be donated to your local animal welfare shelter....also you could make dog/cat coats and blankets. They might appreciate wash cloths for the animals


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

If you crochet doilies and table centres are very nice and also coasters. Toddlers cardigans are nice and cool in cotton in the Summer heat, both for boys and for girls.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

mary phelps said:


> I would like the links that matthew 25:40 said she has and would share for using up small stashes of cotton yarn.
> Thanks,
> Happy New Year
> Mary phelps


Me too!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Love the hats. where did you get the pattern? rujam


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

julietremain said:


> You could also consider donating some to a senior center....people with Alzheimers love to knit...go through the motions repeatedly....it would help someone...
> julie


Also, teach those who want to learn and then donate projects.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Give it to lady's group at a church or some others that solicit for yarn to make charitable apparel.


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok, I have an idea, maybe some cotton tank tops or t-shirts, which would be light enough to use as undershirts for when it gets cold and during the winter. 

Jassy


----------



## cwood4816 (Feb 20, 2011)

Dear Lori,

I do use cotton yarn to make baby bibs and also a baby changing pad that can be washed as often as necessary. I have also made summer scarves out of it and also very simple shrugs that can keep someone's shoulders warm during any time of the year. I hope this helps.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Angel109 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd add pet toys to that list, too.
> ...


My veterinarians say they can always use washcloths, so I'm sure an animal shelter or rescue would welcome them, too.

Hazel


----------



## Lori1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ha, ha,,,, I don't have enough cotton for all these great ideas.... Thank you all so very much

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL.....talk to you next year... hehehe


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I've made several market or tote bags with cotton yarn. Also what about car seat blankets or baby hats or blankets.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

You didn't say what quality yarn it was (and I admit that I don't have the time right now to read all 11 pages of replies, but this is a really nice openwork top, if the yarn is really nice quality.)

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10323.html?noImages=;utm_source=20111230_Dec30;utm_medium=Emails;utm_campaign=Weeklynewsletter;utm_content=P-CrochetDriftwoodPullover&r=1

Otherwise, can cozies, soap savers (drawstring bags for slivers of soap) and Christmas tree ornaments. If you google for the ornaments and don't find much, PM me.

Kathryn


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Do you have a pattern for that lovely garment? I would love it. I have gr. dghtrs that would swoon for it.


----------



## Nan591 (Dec 7, 2011)

Penev said:


> I recently discovered cotton yarn. As others have said it is lovely and soft on the skin esp for babies. I have made lots baby sunhats, some bags, a scarf and some cardis for my little grand daughter. I knitted this ballerina tunic in cotton from a new book of toddler patterns, though is more like a dress on my wee one than a tunic! The ruffles are supposed to be around the hips. But does look very cute on her and one day when she grows it will be a tunic!


That dress is the cutest! I made a short sleeved sweater out of black and white cotton and it was wonderfully soft to wear. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Alice ten (Jun 9, 2011)

Works well for baby sweaters and outfits washes well and last a few babies,not just one. Great for family type blankets too.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

This is absolutely darling!!


Penev said:


> I recently discovered cotton yarn. As others have said it is lovely and soft on the skin esp for babies. I have made lots baby sunhats, some bags, a scarf and some cardis for my little grand daughter. I knitted this ballerina tunic in cotton from a new book of toddler patterns, though is more like a dress on my wee one than a tunic! The ruffles are supposed to be around the hips. But does look very cute on her and one day when she grows it will be a tunic!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lori1551 said:


> Ha, ha,,,, I don't have enough cotton for all these great ideas.... Thank you all so very much
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL.....talk to you next year... hehehe


Happy New Year 
we know what you will be doing for 2012. 
Happy Knitting


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

bonbarnie said:


> Hi: anything you knit can be made with cotton yarn. i love to make childrens summer sweaters, such as hoodies. they wear well and you can always wear them from spring to fall.


This is so true....... AND Here in Florida......
Cotton works year around...... there are very few days that any year 'round Floridian will ever wear wool or acrylic..... they'd be roasting..... BUT Cotton works wonderfully......


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Parandall, put your name on them in duplicate stitch in an obvious place!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kelly2011, if there are holes big enough for your fingers to go thru, your stitches are too loose for the pot holders or dish cloths. I love my dishcloths, and have crocheted a lot of those fold in on themselves potholders in the link above someone posted. That potholder is single crochet and double thickness, and I think I love that more than my dishcloths!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> bonbarnie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi: anything you knit can be made with cotton yarn. i love to make childrens summer sweaters, such as hoodies. they wear well and you can always wear them from spring to fall.
> ...


what brand name or cotton do you buy for clothing? I tried oganic cotton but I wasn't happy how it washed up. For clothing do you need a blend???


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

You could make some hats or short sleeved cardigans.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i knit or crochet dishcloths, dishtowels, maybe a knit or crochet tee shirt.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

donnaparrone said:


> I am working with some bamboo cotton to make a tank top and I love it. I would also do baby blankets with cotton as many have suggested and there are those small toys called amigurumi - http://www.squidoo.com/crocheteddolls which can be fun to do with leftover yarn. I prefer a soft cotton to almost anything else for baby blankets - and what about chemo hats (sorry if someone already said that) My mother-in-law and I are going to start doing chemo hats together.


Thank you so much for posting this link. Thanks to you, I made my first crochet amigurumi toy stuffed turtle. The directions were so simple even for me and I do not usually do well with new patterns. Finished it as a specical gift for a dear friend who collects turtles.

Thank you ladies for always spuring me on to do bigger and better or smaller and harder things .

Happy New Year!


----------



## charitysmama (Dec 11, 2011)

Penev said:


> I recently discovered cotton yarn. As others have said it is lovely and soft on the skin esp for babies. I have made lots baby sunhats, some bags, a scarf and some cardis for my little grand daughter. I knitted this ballerina tunic in cotton from a new book of toddler patterns, though is more like a dress on my wee one than a tunic! The ruffles are supposed to be around the hips. But does look very cute on her and one day when she grows it will be a tunic!


I knit alot with cotton, usually blends, don't use Cottn'Cream since I don't do washcloths. I am allergic to wool, mohair, angora, etc. (bummer). I would love to have the pattern of this adorable tunic. I have a three year old princess granddaughter, and it is hard to find patterns for children's clothes. They all seem to be baby or toddler clothes and stop at 18 mo. or 2 years. I have adapted some with OK success, but would love any free websites out there.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

And I never posted a picture on here before! Wow, all of this and before the end of 2011!!!!


----------



## charitysmama (Dec 11, 2011)

What are you all doing on a knitting chat line on New Year's Eve???????????


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, cute turtle.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

chatting with you !


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Finishing up our WIPs of course! And sharing it with the most wonderful people in the world!  I am so thrilled to have accomplished so much I thought was impossible in just a few short months because you ladies and gentlemen have been here to keep me afloat when I launch out into the deep way over my head. 

GOD bless each and every one of you!

<3

pearl


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Charitysmama, I'm having my party with my friends here of course!!!! And knitting while I'm at it. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## charitysmama (Dec 11, 2011)

i found this website after my husband passed away suddenly 4 mo. ago. He always said I spent too much time on the computer. What would he say now?? You guys have helped alot.


----------



## Firecracker38 (Dec 28, 2011)

I make chemotherapy caps for our local cancer center and they are very much appreciated. You would want to use a good quality cotton yarn for that.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Pearl, your turtle is just darling. Your friend will be so pleased.



PearlofGreatPrice said:


> donnaparrone said:
> 
> 
> > I am working with some bamboo cotton to make a tank top and I love it. I would also do baby blankets with cotton as many have suggested and there are those small toys called amigurumi - http://www.squidoo.com/crocheteddolls which can be fun to do with leftover yarn. I prefer a soft cotton to almost anything else for baby blankets - and what about chemo hats (sorry if someone already said that) My mother-in-law and I are going to start doing chemo hats together.
> ...


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, cute turtle.


ty Maryrose and BarbaraSD


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I use mine for knitting edges for hand towels.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

juerobinson433 said:


> I use mine for knitting edges for hand towels.


I've done edges in crochet but don't know how to do knitted ones. Do you have a recomendation that is good for beginners?

Thanks,

Pearl


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

charitysmama said:


> What are you all doing on a knitting chat line on New Year's Eve???????????


Of course we're well into NY's Day here!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Right on colorbug :-D


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Pic's shown below are made in 8ply(DK) Cotton. All patterns are for winter yarn I just used the equivalent weight cotton. The third pic is soap on a rope, you put a cake of soap inside the bag and use in the shower as a washer and soap together, no more dropping the soap, just hang up in shower after use.
Cheers Helen


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi pearl,
pattern cast on 8sts.
1Row/ S1,K2,ML,P2tog,M2,P2tog,
2/ S1,K2,P1, K2,ML,p2tog,K1tbl.
3/ S1,K2,ML,P2tog,K1 M2,P2tog,K1tbl,
4/ S!,k2,P1,K3,ML,P2tog, K1tbl
5/ S1,K2 ML,P2tog, K2,m2, p2tog K1tbl,
6/ S1,K2.P1, K4,ml,p2tog K1tbl 
7/ Si [email protected],ml,p2tog K5, K1tbl,
8/ cast off 3sts, K4, ml, P2tog, k1tbl
knit till it covers the edge of the towel and then i stitch it on both sides
ml I ajust the yarn either back or forward depending on whether it is a purl or knit stitch
enjoy
June


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks Juerobinson for that pattern.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

juerobinson433 said:


> Hi pearl,
> pattern cast on 8sts.
> 1Row/ S1,K2,ML,P2tog,M2,P2tog,
> 2/ S1,K2,P1, K2,ML,p2tog,K1tbl.
> ...


Yes, Thank you! I was just reading through it to see if I could do it yet. Is the S1 comparable to a slip stitch in crochet.......where you have your whip stitch around the cloth and join the knitting to the cloth?

ML I am not familiar with yet.......is M1 make one as in add another stitch or M2?

And k1tbl?

Wow nothing like a new pattern to keep me humble. I will have to look them up and go shopping for supplies .

Thank you so much for sharing............glad this was for a beginner, may have set me back if it was any harder LOL.

Your work certainly shows you know what you're doing. Wish I could sit and watch you a while................maybe a few years...............

Happy New Year!!! May it be filled with what makes you laugh and smile a whole lot!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Pearl have sent you a Pm message. and forgot to add K1tbl is knit into the back of the stitch.
June


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Afghans for charity or the squares you turn in for Close Knit Hugs or Warm Up America. Close knit hugs was asking for the cotton squares for afghans because they are better for warmer states.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

You are welcome colorbug


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Can I please get a copy of this pattern love it


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

juerobinson433 said:


> Pearl have sent you a Pm message. and forgot to add K1tbl is knit into the back of the stitch.
> June


Got it. Knit into the back of the stitch. Makes perfect sense.

Thank you so much, June.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Lori1551 said:


> I have a large garbage bag full of various colours of cotton yarn, that I never purchased. People often give their unwanted yarn and cotton seems to be a favorite for unwanted yarns. I don't want to throw it out, but, I can't really think of what to use it on except for dishcloths, which no one seems to want anymore, and I knit mostly for charities.
> 
> Any idea's what I could make with this yarn, that could be used for a charity project?


Depends what type of yarn the cotton is, but I use cotton for shirts & jumpers for my gk's, as they are allergic/sensitive to animal fibres. The cotton knits up nice & soft & doesn't cause itchiness for the children. You are only limited by your imagination


----------



## Penev (Apr 17, 2011)

The sunhat pattern was a free pattern and I cant remember the site but if you PM me your email I will send it to you.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Pene this is beaut5iful, do you have a pattern, as I have a granddaughter who I would love to knit this for.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

you could share, i would love to have some if you are so inclined. I'm making chemo caps for kids and they are soft on their little heads.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

How about you do a bedspread.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

grandmann said:


> CBCAROL said:
> 
> 
> > bonbarnie said:
> ...


I use many brands of 100% Cotton & also Cotton-Linen or Cotton-Bamboo blends..... BUT with these Blends, I do not use more than 30% linen or bamboo.......
another one that I LOVE is: King Cole smooth mercerized cotton...... this makes wonderful sweaters & kids clothes......
I would imagine that there might be other brands of 'smooth mercerized cotton', BUT I have not used them......
Cotton does work GREAT for clothing......


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

These ae absolutely beautiful.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

CBCarol,

Thanks for getting back with me from past experience I notice when I made baby cotton sweaters with dishcloth cotton the sweater ended up looking like a dishrag. I did tried two different brands SugarnCream and I Love this Cotton by Hobby Lobby.


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

Here in Aussie land it gets a bit hot in the summer so i make cotton baby gifts for the hot months.


----------



## kanikei (Dec 20, 2011)

Lori1551 said:


> I have a large garbage bag full of various colours of cotton yarn, that I never purchased. People often give their unwanted yarn and cotton seems to be a favorite for unwanted yarns. I don't want to throw it out, but, I can't really think of what to use it on except for dishcloths, which no one seems to want anymore, and I knit mostly for charities.
> 
> Any idea's what I could make with this yarn, that could be used for a charity project?


Several years ago, I made a hooded cotton sweater for my then coming two-year-old granddaughter. At seven now, she still wears it -- it has grown with her!! Seems that can happen with cotton; its weight causes it to "grow." So if you have in mind a garment, I would suggest something that you wouldn't mind getting larger.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

The pattern is on page 13


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a lot of cottons too and was going to ask if I could bleach it and then redye/ I'm not worried about the colour not being even as the project is not of an even colour anyway. What I had in mind was some 4ply cotton in pinks and I want it in a darker colour, even a blue, Any advice  :?:


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

:lol: I have a friend who knits very colourful baby blankets out mof cotton they are very good for msummer.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I need cotton yarn where do you live?
I knit bibs for kids and teach other people to so if you could ,I would be greatful to get your cotton yarn/
[email protected]


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

dunottargirl said:


> I have a lot of cottons too and was going to ask if I could bleach it and then redye/ I'm not worried about the colour not being even as the project is not of an even colour anyway. What I had in mind was some 4ply cotton in pinks and I want it in a darker colour, even a blue, Any advice  :?:


When doing some textile course locally I discovered a trick of blending wools with disparate colours:
Make the garment randomly and then die the whole thing in one colour. Magically all the colours take on varying degrees of this dominant hue. And blend!
This could be a bigger risk than you want to take so I'd suggest putting all your odds and ends in a dye- bath before you start work on the garment.


----------



## seniorknitter (Oct 1, 2011)

It makes no sense to me that people don't want dishcloths any more. Perhaps charity cases need to apprised of how easy it is to use cloths of any sizes for many different purposes then toss them in the washer and dryer. They cut down on the cost of paper towels and anything that cuts down my grocery bill is welcome.

The other use is placemats and car blankets. I prefer cotton yarn to wool which is itchy.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

i have used sugar and cream for doll clothes. doll hats and purses.


----------



## Lori1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

I totally agree,,, but it seems like the new generation, even if they don't have a lot, seem to be in the 'throw away society', sometimes I think 'no wonder they are needy' but, whatever the reason and I don't want to judge, I was asked not to donate this type of thing (dishcloths). Sad.



seniorknitter said:


> It makes no sense to me that people don't want dishcloths any more. Perhaps charity cases need to apprised of how easy it is to use cloths of any sizes for many different purposes then toss them in the washer and dryer. They cut down on the cost of paper towels and anything that cuts down my grocery bill is welcome.
> 
> The other use is placemats and car blankets. I prefer cotton yarn to wool which is itchy.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Who in the world would not let you donate dish rags? I can't believe it. Different originations would take more if I could get them made. (I like to make other things, but do donate a lot)


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

I love cotton. I can't think of anything that can't be done in cotton. I wear, wash, dry, and wear again. Sweaters, blankets, washcloths,(60 last year) towels, etc. The enclosed picture is an OLD sweater that is my go -to sweater for around the house. Always warm enough and always comfy. I have read here about stretching or other problems with cotton...I have no complaints. I buy ready-made cotton sweaters, and I knit with cotton or cotton blends (unless I am felting). 
Happy New Year to all!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

That cardigan was beautiful.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

g-mom said:


> I love cotton. I can't think of anything that can't be done in cotton. I wear, wash, dry, and wear again. Sweaters, blankets, washcloths,(60 last year) towels, etc. The enclosed picture is an OLD sweater that is my go -to sweater for around the house. Always warm enough and always comfy. I have read here about stretching or other problems with cotton...I have no complaints. I buy ready-made cotton sweaters, and I knit with cotton or cotton blends (unless I am felting).
> Happy New Year to all!


What an incredible sweater! Did you use a pattern for it, or did you just come up with motifs on your own? Did you knit it as one piece or as many squares sewn or crocheted together? I'm totally intrigued with this beauty.

I have a 100% cotton pullover with 3/4 sleeves that I knitted well over 20 years ago. I still wear it. It's held up superbly. Can't remember what the yarn brand is after all this time; wish I'd been keeping a knitting notebook then. But it's the sweater I pop on often.

Hazel


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I just received a pattern for an cotton afghan from a friend. I would like to share:
http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/WR2051


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't why I can't bring it up but if you are interest. It's a redheart pattern called Sealife.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> Who in the world would not let you donate dish rags? I can't believe it. Different originations would take more if I could get them made. (I like to make other things, but do donate a lot)


Veterinary clinics, animal shelters, and animal rescues would be VERY grateful to get dish rags! They're used for cleaning cat cages, among other things. See if any clinics, shelters, or rescues in your area can use dish cloths.

Hazel


----------



## natknits (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow! What a great cardigan. I too would love to know how you constructed it. Beautiful and useful. Still white too.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Did anyone suggest facecloths (flannels in the uk)? I have a lovely face cloth someone made me and it is so much nicer to use than a ready made flannel.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Hazel,
This sweater is one piece, sleeves sewn in, done in Intarsia. It is hand knit, but it is not my work. The "blocks" are bordered in seed stitch, but the fabric is in one piece cast on from the bottom up. The inside has lots of yarn joins, but it has never frayed, or pulled apart. Unfortunately it is beginning to show it's age, so the next one will be my own work.
Have a good day!
Nancy


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> Did anyone suggest facecloths (flannels in the uk)? I have a lovely face cloth someone made me and it is so much nicer to use than a ready made flannel.


I think that, once you've used a knitted facecloth or washcloth, you're totally spoiled and never want to go back to the regular kind again. And a facecloth with a nice bar of soap makes such a lovely present.

Hazel


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Had trouble looking it up but finally found it by the pattern number - It's called - Sea Creatures Throw. Looks really cute & lots of fun to do, too! thanks for sharing it.


grandmann said:


> I don't why I can't bring it up but if you are interest. It's a redheart pattern called Sealife.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

g-mom said:


> Hazel,
> This sweater is one piece, sleeves sewn in, done in Intarsia. It is hand knit, but it is not my work. The "blocks" are bordered in seed stitch, but the fabric is in one piece cast on from the bottom up. The inside has lots of yarn joins, but it has never frayed, or pulled apart. Unfortunately it is beginning to show it's age, so the next one will be my own work.
> Have a good day!
> Nancy


Thanks so much for your quick reply, Nancy. I appreciate it.

I have some all-cotton yarn from elann.com. It's denim yarn that's supposed to fade like regular denim blue jeans do. I'm eager to make a pullover or cardigan out of it. And I realize that I need to make a big enough gauge swatch, so that I can wash and dry it and see what the difference is from the pre-washed and -dried gauge swatch, so that I'll know how big a sweater to cast on for.

I like the idea of making a cardigan in one piece, starting at the bottom and then picking up stitches around the armholes for sleeves. Perhaps that's what I'll be making. That way, I can knit in a pattern that'll go clear across the sweater.

Hazel


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

Is it the denim yarn from south africa? i am currently making a DROPS Design pattern from it...a hoodie! It feels really soft! I cannot wait to wear it.


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, What a fabulous sweater, too busy for me as I like to get things done quickly, lack of patience for complicated knitting.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

elanaanderson said:


> Is it the denim yarn from south africa? i am currently making a DROPS Design pattern from it...a hoodie! It feels really soft! I cannot wait to wear it.


The denim yarn is called True Blue 100% indigo dyed cotton, made to fade. The label reads that it's "balled in South Africa by Saprotex International." Is that the same yarn you have? It feels incredibly soft. I love the color; it's not a solid light blue, and it should knit up into a lovely tone-on-tone sort of look.

I'm eager to work with it, but I'd like to make some more wool things before I get to that. But I'm so disorganized, who knows what I'll start next? And I still have several WIPs to finish. Now that it's finally cold--really abnormal for it to take so long to get cold in North Florida--DH is really pestering me to finish his vest, which just needs the v-neck and the armhole bands finished. Those're my least favorite parts of the vest to knit, of course. ;-)

How is your hoodie going? What size needle are you using? I notice there's quite a span: The ball band reads US 3-US 5. I knit loosely, but I hope I don't have to go all the way down to a US 3 needle! I'll have to swatch, and then wash and dry my swatch.

Hazel


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Penev said:


> I recently discovered cotton yarn. As others have said it is lovely and soft on the skin esp for babies. I have made lots baby sunhats, some bags, a scarf and some cardis for my little grand daughter. I knitted this ballerina tunic in cotton from a new book of toddler patterns, though is more like a dress on my wee one than a tunic! The ruffles are supposed to be around the hips. But does look very cute on her and one day when she grows it will be a tunic!


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, Pearl, Jusst google Knitted lace edgings. Lots of ideas and patterns there. .


PearlofGreatPrice said:


> juerobinson433 said:
> 
> 
> > I use mine for knitting edges for hand towels.
> ...


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> Hello, Pearl, Jusst google Knitted lace edgings. Lots of ideas and patterns there. .
> 
> 
> PearlofGreatPrice said:
> ...


Thanks Mrs Mac,
It may be a while before I can start a new project. Here lately I am reading and typing more than knitting and crocheting 

God bless you and have a wonderful day!


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

i am using size five needles and the fabric is just gorgeous! Yes, that is the yarn...I love it! I am not a swatch maker, but tend to knit it up and make it work. So far, I am just about halfway up the back. i, like you, have four other projects going at the same time, all in cotton, as I am in Senegal, West Africa, where the weather is akin to early summer. I am doing a baby blanket, a sleeveless vintage top, a poncho and a linen tunic...


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Penev said:


> I recently discovered cotton yarn. As others have said it is lovely and soft on the skin esp for babies. I have made lots baby sunhats, some bags, a scarf and some cardis for my little grand daughter. I knitted this ballerina tunic in cotton from a new book of toddler patterns, though is more like a dress on my wee one than a tunic! The ruffles are supposed to be around the hips. But does look very cute on her and one day when she grows it will be a tunic!


I love the dress! Please where did you find the pattern?


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

beejay said:


> I am in the same situation only it is sock yarn and I don't know anything to do with it but socks. I was given 22 skeins of it and no two are the same color. A couple are wool but the rest are mixtures. I was delighted to get it but would welcome some suggestions.


There is i pattern for a fair isle hat using stripping yarn and a solid I looks hard, but is'nt. Baby sweaters are awsome in it. Just start with a new ball that has one of the colors in the ball before, You can knit any pattern that way.


----------



## maw2ell (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi. This is my first time on. I would love the pattern for these summer hats! I also really love the ballerina tunic. Could you share the pattern or where I might find it. Thanks.


----------



## Chubby (Nov 6, 2011)

depending on the weight of the cotton, I love simple v neck t's. They're great for kids too. I wash my cottons first so they shrink then I can throw them in the washer and my sweaters don't shrink.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcom Maw2ell from Blue Mountains Aussie


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Chubby said:


> depending on the weight of the cotton, I love simple v neck t's. They're great for kids too. I wash my cottons first so they shrink then I can throw them in the washer and my sweaters don't shrink.


So, when you swatch, do you measure your swatch before you wash and dry it, and then compare the washed and dried swatch to the original size?

I admit that I simply swatch and then use the yarn from the swatch in whatever it is I'm knitting. I've always hand-washed my cotton sweaters, rolled them in a towel, stomped on the towel, and then let them dry flat. It'd be a LOT more convenient to throw them in the washer and dryer, that's for sure.

Hazel


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't wash and dry it I would measure it the way you knit it as it is at the correct guage.


----------



## Asphodel (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm making a bolero/shrug thingie out of cotton yarn. It's holding shape and showing the pattern better than the soft acrylic I first tried it with. It's also wonderful for purses, grocery totes and face exfoliater scrubbies.


----------

